# When to break out the grunt call



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

This is my first year hunting before rifle season. So, I've never had to worry about it before. When do you guys break out the grunt call? I've always been under the impression they start worrying about their "turf" before the rut, but when does a guy start grunting? Is mid October too early, if you don't lay it on too thick?

Same question with rattling: they do a little sparring before the rut. So, I wouldn't expect to simulate a prolonged battle, but would a simulated sparring match draw any interest?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I think right now it would be OK to use light grunting and rattling. Last night in the stand I actually heard 1, maybe 2 bucks grunting a little already. I didn't have the call with to answer back, but will from hear on out.

Just go light on both until end of October/early November.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

A grunt call will work right now. Unless you have a buck in sight, I usually won't call in the blind until halloween, or right around it. Then Ill usually throw out the semi tending grunts that they seem to do when they are feelin dicey makin rubs and scrapes. I've rattle deer in in early oct. They will spar as soon as the velvet comes off. It'll start getting heated though in 10 days... Once that chase phase comes on, they start gettin real defense about their core areas. Then once the rut comes in, not breeding phase but more the few days right before it, holy cow do the horns work. I laugh in the face of guys that tell me calling doesn't work. I wouldn't want to hunt the rut w/ out a grunt and a set of horns!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The neck was starting to swell on the buck we got the other day.


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

I got two littler bucks to come in on the night of the 19th with the grunt call. Just soft to mid grunts nothing to wild. Coulda just been curiosity but who knows.


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

i hunt almost every weekend on the back of my property. when i first used to use my grunt call, i seen a total of 4 does and 2-3 bucks, now i use it and i don't see anything, hear anything, nothing. i think at first they were a little curious, and the fact im not hearing any grunts calling back makes me wonder if their anti-social or sum shyt. :******:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

powerstrokeboy1 said:


> i hunt almost every weekend on the back of my property. when i first used to use my grunt call, i seen a total of 4 does and 2-3 bucks, now i use it and i don't see anything, hear anything, nothing. i think at first they were a little curious, and the fact im not hearing any grunts calling back makes me wonder if their anti-social or sum shyt. :ticked:


They may have winded you and associated it. Ill tell you without a doubt, it is not your grunt call scaring deer away though. Unless it sounds atrocious... I have grunted in and shot way to many bucks w/ the bow to know it works unbelievably effectively. I turned a 120-130 class buck from 120 yards and had the one he was moving with come running in from behind when I used my grunt and bleat combo. Calling for deer is hands down, deadly effective.


----------

